# embroidery prices



## jackal2 (Apr 16, 2010)

i need prices for embroidery and digitizing. how can i charge my clients thank you


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Pricing will depend on a lot factors. 
Here is a link to some information that is extremely helpful - 
Embroidery Cost Analysis & Pricing


----------



## dsignnstitch (Jun 11, 2010)

For embroidery I charge $1.- p. 1000 stitches 
when my client buys the clothing and embroidery, digitizing is free


----------



## OldeLady (May 22, 2010)

We charge 0.45 cent per 1000 stitch count for digitizing. The embroidery services (actual embroidery on garments) in itself is a little different... it is $5.000 for 9000 or less. However, prices can be lowered for customers that place high bulk orders. 

Wholesale/ contract customers is at .35 cents per 1000 stitch count

Don't forget to charge for art preparation fee if you have to rework their designs (more than one hour), send the work out to be vectorized (some images are so hard to clean it yourself), and etc. Yes, it can be a turn off but if you keep your price competitive and give quality products, they'll stay with you. 

The customers are entitled to their digitizing files only if they paid for the digitizing services. That doesn't mean digitizing set up fees. That is what we call for setting up the customer's design up for embroidery purposes. 

Please lock the file after selling the it to the customers and that way they can not have someone else redigitized the work that you did. They may come back and claim that the file is not good. Email directly to the customers' account and not someone else that he or she said that it is her new embroidery company. They are responsible to hand the file to whoever, and that should not be your job.

-- Olde Lady


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Understand that a person with one head has to charge different than a person with a 6 or 12 head. The labor, the lease and overhead will determine what the true cost is. At that point you adjust who you sell to. What I mean is that a single head shop cannot possibly meet the price point for an ad specialty company that is servicing large corporate acounts. The person sewing designs for .30/thou will be making good margins on a 12 head but will be upside down on a 1 head. the jobs run on a single head will be marketed to smaller runs where a higher (retail)price can be charged. If you look at a going rate for personalization, you'll see that 4 to $6 per thousand is the norm.

That Hirsch article has some good info.


----------

